# Mongoose Decade



## npence (Dec 13, 2019)

Just picked up a nice OG mongoose decade. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j69rr (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice score.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2019)

Now that's a funky frame. Perfect for "freestylin'"


----------

